# ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand



## ikarus_can_fly (9. April 2010)

*ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

ATI Eyefinity in neuen Dimensionen. Dazu nutzen sie einmal vier Beamer und einmal drei gekrümmte PC Bildschirme.

Scalable produziert Beamer und Projektor, mit denen es möglich ist, auf herrkömmlichen als auch auf gekrümmenten Leinwänden ein Bild darstellen zu können. Unter Verwendung von ATIs Eyefinity Funktion nutzen sie gleich vier solcher Geräte zum Anzeigen eines gesamten Bildes. Weder sind Kanten oder Übergänge auf dem 180° gekrümmten Untergrund erkenntlich. Mit maximal 20 Projektoren kann der Hersteller noch größere Projektionen dieser Art darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Videoscreenshot vom PC Perspective Video)

Auch Ostendo stellten drei gekrümmte Monitore zu Präsentation vor, mit drei Monitoren a 90° Sichtbreite ergeben sich so ein Sichtfeld von 270°. Pro Monitor können 2880x900 Pixel dargestellt werde, bedeutet letztendlich eine Gesamtauflösung von 8640x900 Pixeln. Die senkrechte Streifen die man bei genauerem Hinsehen erhennen kann, sind ungewollte Nebeneffekte der vier Projektoren, die das Gesamtbild der Monitore erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: PC Perspective)

Quelle: ati-forum.de

Video zum Beitrag von PC Perspective


----------



## tm0975 (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

schicke sache, wenn man genug platz hat dafür


----------



## PixelSign (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

mir würde schon einer dieser ostendo monitore reichen  aber das ding kostet selbst in amerika 6500$...


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Wenn man schon den Aufwand betreibt die Dinger rund zu machen, warum hat man dann nicht gleich versucht den Rahmen zu entfernen oder wenigstens zu verkleinern?


----------



## norse (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

oha nicht schlecht muss ich sagen, aber ich finde eine nummer übertrieben.
bin mit meinem Breitbild mehr als ufrieden und den 2.Monitor dient nur für skype,icq,msn,blaaaaahh...

Der Stromverbrauch wird denk ich mal enorma sein bei den ganzen Monitoren/Beamer und der Rechner muss Leistung ohne ende haben.
Aber mal anspielen würd ichs schon gern


----------



## Jan565 (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Schöne sache, würde ich auch gern mal drauf Zocken. Aber leider ist der kram so extrem teuer! Sonst währe es ne überlegung gewesen. 

Mir wird dann wohl in naher Zukunft das "normale" Eyefinity reichen müssen.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Wenn man bedenkt das die ersten Flat-Screens 2500€ und mehr kosteten (15 Zöller aus heutiger Sicht: der übelsten Art mit 1024x786).

Bleibt zu hoffen das dies hier ganu so  eine Preisentwicklung haben wird, nur schneller!


----------



## FloW^^ (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

die monitore sind schon veraltet, bevor sie überhaupt auf dem markt sind...
runde monitore bekommt man am besten mit OLEDs hin.
da hat man dann keine streifen und ein gestochen scharfes bild.
rückprojektion war schonimmer schlecht (vom bild her), teuer und hässlich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Da geht mir gerade einer ab wenn ich das sehe...^^

Man fresse das is ja mal der hammer....^^


----------



## riedochs (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> die monitore sind schon veraltet, bevor sie überhaupt auf dem markt sind...
> runde monitore bekommt man am besten mit OLEDs hin.
> da hat man dann keine streifen und ein gestochen scharfes bild.
> rückprojektion war schonimmer schlecht (vom bild her), teuer und hässlich.



Jep. Wird noch einige Jahre dauern bis das wirklich Marktreif ist.


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Wenn schon Beamer... Warum dann Balken?!!!

Um die Verzerrung des Bildes auszugleichen sollte kein egener Spezialbeamer von nöten seinm, das sollte auch softwareseitig möglich sein; daher meine dringende Empfehlung: wer soetwas will sollte es selbstbasteln


----------



## OR-JohnBello2 (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

Geile Sache!!!
Nur was bringts wenn wir PC-Gamer eh immer mehr vernachlässigt werden??


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

ahahah son rundumblick is scho ne dicke sache, wenn man das bild dann noch 3d hätte wärs perfekt xDDD
aber leider wahrscheinlich niemals erschwinglich..


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ahahah son rundumblick is scho ne dicke sache, wenn man das bild dann noch 3d hätte wärs perfekt xDDD
> aber leider wahrscheinlich niemals erschwinglich..



Hmmm ... wollte mir so einen Spass nächstes oder eher übernächstes Jahr gönnen. Die Shutter-Brille im Bundle mit LCD kriegt man schon für unter 400 Euro.

Dann noch 2 LCDs dazu für zusammen ca. 500 Euro.

Dann kostet der Spass noch net mal 1000 Euro. Geld wäre also kein Problem, nur ich will die Technik noch abwarten, weil das ganze "3D" erst in der ersten Generation steckt. (oder sagen wir mal: in der 2ten Generation .. wegen Elsa ShutterBrille vor über 10 Jahren). Ausserdem wären mir 3x27" in 3D noch lieber ... hehe.


Günstiger als ein g'scheiter LCD Fernseher. und ich hätte dann 3x22" = 66"!! 

Ein 66" LCD Fernseher kostet weit mehr als 1000 Euro und kann noch net mal 3D!!  (Habe einen 56" für über 2000 Euro daheim)


SOOOO teuer ist das Ganze gar nicht. 





Gut.. die GraKa sollte man noch mit rein rechnen, da man ja ein SLI System bräuchte, um 3D Vision auf drei Monitoren laufen zu lassen, aber eine GraKa kommt auf jeden Fall schon Ende des Jahres noch bei mir in den Rechner.

Zocke gerade mit 3x17" und will NIE MEHR nur auf einen LCD zocken. Gibt genug Spiele, die flüssig laufen und unheimlich fun machen. Habe auch das G25 und mit 3 LCDs ist das einfach traumhaft (ich sags/schreibs immer wieder gern .. lol )

Ich kann's jeden empfehlen, denn so gebrauchte LCDs gibts bei eBay in Massen 

Gruss


----------



## freakyd84 (11. April 2010)

*AW: ATi Eyefinity mit gekrümmter Leinwand*

6500 glocken o.O ..................OMFG!!! damit kann ich ja fast meine ganze wand mit 24 zöllern tapezieren XD


----------

